# Grizzly Router bit set



## ffjdh (Apr 16, 2010)

Anybody have any experience with these? Looks like a nice deal

H5561 Router Bit 12 pc. Set, 1/2" Shank


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I use the grizzly "purple" flush trim bit set, its great. I may have to see if there is anything else I need from grizzly today....


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

The price is right however with such a small selection you will either buy another set (which will duplicate these) or you will have to buy a lot of individual bits. I would go for a larger set even though it costs more. Check out MLCS or Ebay.


----------



## bendrum (Mar 21, 2014)

This is an older post but I thought I'd add my observations to the subject so it may help someone else out who may be considering this set of bits.

As a novice to routers (but not to power tools) I needed to get some bits and I ordered the Grizzly H5561 set from Amazon as it looked to be a nice little set for short money but I cancelled the order after paying closer attention to the model # and the description….. or lack thereof. If you look at the Grizzly site all of their carbide bit model #'s start with the letter "C" which I assume means carbide and they make sure to say that the bits are "top quality carbide" which I'm sure they are. They're also more expensive. However, All of their cheaper bits, mostly in sets, start with the letter "H" which I suddenly realized could mean high speed steel as there is no mention of carbide in the description nor is there any mention of HSS. My assumption may be incorrect but to be sure I was getting carbide tipped bits I changed my order to the MLCS 8377 15 piece set as I've learned from this forum that HSS may not be the way to go. I've played with the MLCS bits a little bit and so far so good. I don't know how these compare to high end bits since I have no experience with the good stuff but these seem to work well so far. I can't make any observations on longevity yet since I've only had them a short time and my lack of experience gives me no clout to make a sound review. But hey! they're something to learn with and I know that they're carbide tipped.

Oops, after writing all of this I went to the Grizzly site and looked through some of the other sets beginning with "H" in the # and I saw that some of them do say "carbide" in the descriptions, however, some, along with the H5561 do not mention carbide. I suppose a call to the company would clear that up for sure for anyone considering this particular set.


----------

